# Entry Express



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I hope that things improve.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

A step in the right direction. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hey just come to Alaska to run master! We never need to have limited entries! And we run 2 masters in a weekend. And our masters count for master national. And you can still find time to go fishing on the same weekend.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A small step in the right direction.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

I think it is an attempt at a step in the right direction. For instance, the GRCA National Specialty usually closes entries approx. 30 days before the event. Also several of the proposals are not allowed currently by the AKC.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

John, you've entered lots of dogs over the years on Entryexpress. What would you suggest they do to make it work better for entering MH tests?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I wonder what this part means:
"only a limited number of club workers can achieve entry"

Does anyone know what the number is? Does the club get to decide?


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

boomers_dawn said:


> I wonder what this part means:
> "only a limited number of club workers can achieve entry"
> 
> Does anyone know what the number is? Does the club get to decide?


 I was told several weeks ago by an AKC Rep. that clubs would be allowed to reserve up to 15% for clubs/club members.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> John, you've entered lots of dogs over the years on Entryexpress. What would you suggest they do to make it work better for entering MH tests?


 
Make storing all info on E an option. When entering a HT it should not be about who is the fastest typing.

Make a waiting list an option.

Make all events have a posted (in advance) starting time and date.

John


----------

